# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Hellup,mijn man/vrouw/vriend/vriendin...

## kaatjekakel

...Mijn man krijgt rimpels............... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Leuk om zijn reactie te zien. Hij vloog meteen naar de spiegel. Ben ik nu gemeen of grappig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahahaha, Nou Kaatje, voor de vrouwen onder ons ben je erg grappig!
Denk dat je man dit een stukkie minder respecteerd hahaha!

Ik heb tot nu toe niks te klagen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

Super Kakel..........hi hi

Ik vind het wel wat hebben een paar rimpels, het geeft karakter :Smile: 

En als het echt te erg wordt en je hebt de poen, dan halen we gewoon even een injectie, alleen niet in de lippen dat vind ik vaak geen gezicht, meer lip dan gezicht ha ha

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hellup, mijn man is kerstverslaafd..........

De hele dag muziekjes, hij wil overal lampjes, scroodge kijken, nog meer lampjes, wel gezellig maar soms ook wel wat vermoeidend.

----------


## kaatjekakel

> Hahahaha, Nou Kaatje, voor de vrouwen onder ons ben je erg grappig!
> Denk dat je man dit een stukkie minder respecteerd hahaha!
> 
> Ik heb tot nu toe niks te klagen!


Ik vind jou ook grappig, Sylvia, denk niet dat jou 'man' de veertig al ruim gepasseerd is........... :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Hellup, mijn vriend was gister weer 's goed zat...grrr...maar gelukkig is het daar bij gebleven en heeft hij buiten teveel alcohol niet gezondigd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik vind jou ook grappig, Sylvia, denk niet dat jou 'man' de veertig al ruim gepasseerd is...........


Haha Kaatje, nee dat gaat idd nog wel ff duren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sadie

> Hellup, mijn man is kerstverslaafd..........
> 
> De hele dag muziekjes, hij wil overal lampjes, scroodge kijken, nog meer lampjes, wel gezellig maar soms ook wel wat vermoeidend.


Geef em ff 'n pilletje tegen zijn manie!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk is dat grappig bedoeld Sadie??

----------


## Sadie

> Een onderwerp met een titel HEllUP


de edit functie doet het niet
ook niet ná 10 minuten


Wat ik wil zeggen is dat dit een niet zo'n serieus onderwerp is en dat mijn opmerking dus verre van serieus bedoeld is.

Dacht dat het wel duidelijk was.

Schiet niet teveel door in je pijn.
Ik ken dat gevoel, dan lijkt het alsof de hele wereld respectloos is omdat jij het even niet kunt voelen, de grap, het sarcasme, de zelfspot, de humor.

Even over mij, ik ben erg recht voor zijn raap en erg sarcastisch. Vaak is het zelfspot of spot naar een ander met een knipoog. Dus ik ben niet serieus, je merkt het wel als ik het wel ben dan kun je beter dekking zoeken.

Liefs en succes.
Sadie.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sadie,

Het klopt dat de edit-functie het niet meer doet na 10 min. Er is een bepaalde tijdgrens tot wanneer je je bericht kunt editten (Ik dacht 10 min, weet dit overigens niet helemaal 100% zeker)  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Gelukkig Sadie  :Wink: ,

Merci voor de verduidelijkende uitleg!

----------


## Agnes574

Hellup ... mijn vriend heeft nog maar 2 dagen vakantie en loopt nu al tegen de muren op van verveling....ggggrrrrr!!! Als ik mijn rust maar krijg; die heb ik hard nodig!!

Vandaag en morgen doe ik helemaal nietsnietsniets!! Dattie zijn plan maar trekt !! :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

stuur hem naar de vijver... 
of leen hem uit aan zijn vrienden....

----------


## Agnes574

Hahaha ... die lieve pettie toch!!

Helaas is het géén visweer meer, maar ik leen hem graag uit aan z'n vrienden  :Wink: 

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, heb je geen 'leuke' klusjes liggen die hij kan doen... of is t niet zo'n klusser?

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Luuss ik moet meteen denken aan dat programma: Help mijn man is klusser!!  :Big Grin: 
Dat ging vroeger ook zo bij ons, mn vader zou glas in het kozijn van het tuinhuisje zetten, heeft hij nooit gedaan, totdat ze 2 jaar later gingen scheiden, de eerste dag dat mn moeder het huis uit was had dat tuinhuisje opeens glas  :Confused:  Pf Mannen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Denk ook wel dat het een voordeel is wanneer je nog niet bij elkaar woont, haha dan merk je elkaars slechte kanten nog niet zo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, jupz herkenbaar :Wink:  

Mijn exvriend verveelt zich ook supersnel (lees hij kan niet 1 dag niks doen) kwam ik achter toen we samenwoonden, dus verzon ik allerlei klusjes die hij kon doen zoals een kast maken en mijn fiets repareren of ik sleeptehem mee naar proeflessen  :Wink:

----------

